# Holster?



## DTrain (Jan 25, 2008)

What holster do you recommend for a M&P9. I don't have a cc permit yet so mainly looking for something for open carry while on my private property (hunting etc.) and for going to do steel plate shoots at the local club.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco has a few: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG2.asp.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Don Hume H721OT

I have one for my M&P 9, and it works great. There's also a model with a thumb break, if you want one. I don't think it's needed, though. The retention is pretty good. 

Another option is a Desantis Speed Scabbard, also good.


----------

